# Vampire: Bloodlines (dt. Version) , Probleme mit der deutschen Sprachausgabe



## BigPoppa (3. Juli 2006)

Ich habe mir "Vampire: Bloodlines" gekauft und den offiziellen 1.2 Patch und den inoffiziellen 2.5 Patch installiert.
Schon bei der Installation konnte ich wählen, dass ich die deutsche Version (und somit auch die deutsche Sprachausgabe) installieren will.
Im Spielmenü etc. ist alles auch auf deutsch und die Untertitel sind auch aktiviert worden, doch sobald ich das Spiel beginne, ist alles auf englisch (auch die Untertitel).
Hin und wieder steht auch nal was auf deutsch da, aber  größtenteils ist nur die englische Sprache vorhanden.

Ich wollte nun wissen: Woran liegt es, dass obwohl ich die deutsche Version installiert habe, im Spiel die Sprache bzw. die Untertitel nicht auf deutsch sind?
Kann man das irgendwie zurecht biegen? Gibts irgendeinen Spracheditor oder sowas??

Wäre sehr nett , wenn ihr mir helfen könntet, denn ein (komplexes und storylastiges) Rollenspiel auf Englisch zu spielen ist sehr anstrengend.

Ich bedanke mich schon im Voraus für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2006)

die zu hörende sprache ist immer englisch, das ist normal. dazu gibt es dann dt. untertitel. evtl. hast du durch den inoffiziellen patch die untertitel gestört? hast du den von eienr dt. fanstie?  oder hast du mal in den optionen geschaut, ob du das die sprach im nachhinein ändern kannst?


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Juli 2006)

Sobald man den inoffiziellen Patch installiert werden die Texte im Spiel nur noch in Englisch wiedergegeben. Also wenn Du mit deutschen Untertiteln spielen willst, dann darfst du nur den offiziellen Patch 1.2 installieren oder musst mal im Internet nachschauen, ob es mittlerweile irgendeinen inoffiziellen Fanpatch in Deutsch gibt. Gefunden hab ich da bisher allerdings noch nichts


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2006)

Shadow_Man am 03.07.2006 02:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Sobald man den inoffiziellen Patch installiert werden die Texte im Spiel nur noch in Englisch wiedergegeben. Also wenn Du mit deutschen Untertiteln spielen willst, dann darfst du nur den offiziellen Patch 1.2 installieren oder musst mal im Internet nachschauen, ob es mittlerweile irgendeinen inoffiziellen Fanpatch in Deutsch gibt. Gefunden hab ich da bisher allerdings noch nichts




wie ist das eigentlich? muss man mit dem patch 1.2 an irgendeiner stelle selber nachhelfen, gibt es damit noch garvierende bugs?  hab das game damals irgendwie nur bis... hmm... nach chinatown und bis man den einen typen in hollywood gefunden und getötet hat.


----------



## Iceman (3. Juli 2006)

Herbboy am 03.07.2006 02:28 schrieb:
			
		

> wie ist das eigentlich? muss man mit dem patch 1.2 an irgendeiner stelle selber nachhelfen, gibt es damit noch garvierende bugs?  hab das game damals irgendwie nur bis... hmm... nach chinatown und bis man den einen typen in hollywood gefunden und getötet hat.



Nee, mit 1.2 kann man Bloodlines problemlos durchspielen.


----------



## Dumbi (3. Juli 2006)

Iceman am 03.07.2006 07:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 03.07.2006 02:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich würde allerdings trotzdem  empfehlen, den aktuellsten Fan-Patch zu installieren, da werden nämlich noch massig kleine Fehler behoben. Nix gravierendes, allerdings sieht das Spiel an einigen Stellen ohne die Patches IMO immer wieder mal "unfertig" aus.


----------



## Iceman (3. Juli 2006)

Dumbi am 03.07.2006 08:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde allerdings trotzdem  empfehlen, den aktuellsten Fan-Patch zu installieren, da werden nämlich noch massig kleine Fehler behoben. Nix gravierendes, allerdings sieht das Spiel an einigen Stellen ohne die Patches IMO immer wieder mal "unfertig" aus.



Das stimmt schon, aber wenn man kein Englisch kann hat man keine andere Möglichkeit als auf die Fanpatches zu verzichten oder endlich Englisch zu lernen


----------



## mara-jade (3. Juli 2006)

Iceman am 03.07.2006 07:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, mit 1.2 kann man Bloodlines problemlos durchspielen.



Stimmt nicht ganz, ich hatte z.B. trotz 1.2 den Leopold Bug   

Ansonsten sollte es mit 1.2 eigentlich keine größeren Probleme geben (außer du spielst Tremere und aktivierst das Blutschild    )


----------



## Iceman (3. Juli 2006)

mara-jade am 03.07.2006 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt nicht ganz, ich hatte z.B. trotz 1.2 den Leopold Bug



Ich kanns jetzt nicht bestätigen, hab das Spiel in 1.0 (mit Konsolenkommando zum Leopold Bug umgehen) durchgespielt, aber der Patch fixt ja quasi nur diesen Bug  darum würd mich das schon wundern wenn der noch auftritt.


----------



## BigPoppa (3. Juli 2006)

Was ist denn der Leopold Bug?
Also kann man doch das Spiel ohne größere Probleme mit dem offizielen 1.2 Patch spielen, oder?
Naja, schon scheiße, wenn man ein Produkt kauft, welches fehlerhaft ist (und von Activision nicht mal mehr behoben werden)


----------



## Iceman (3. Juli 2006)

BigPoppa am 03.07.2006 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn der Leopold Bug?



Relativ spät im Spiel stürzte dieses, wegen einem Skriptfehler, unausweichlich beim Beenden einer Mission (bei der Leopold Society, daher der Name) ab. Den Bug konnte man in der Verkaufsversion nur durch ein Konsolenkommando umgehen.



			
				BigPoppa am 03.07.2006 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Also kann man doch das Spiel ohne größere Probleme mit dem offizielen 1.2 Patch spielen, oder?



Ja, der Leopoldbug war der einzige welcher das Spiel unspielbar machte. Es sind mit der 1.2er Version aber weiterhin ein paar Nebenquests buggy.



			
				BigPoppa am 03.07.2006 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, schon scheiße, wenn man ein Produkt kauft, welches fehlerhaft ist (und von Activision nicht mal mehr behoben werden)



Tjo, Bloodlines hat sich leider sehr schlecht verkauft und die Entwicklerfirma ist mittlerweile Pleite. Activision scheint aber auch schon recht früh den Geldhahn zugedreht zu haben, gegen Ende wird das Spiel nämlich leider immer schlechter, die absolut genialen ersten ~40 Spielstunden entschädigen aber für vieles imo. 
Wäre das Spiel durch den Bug nicht unlösbar gewesen wäre wahrscheinlich nie ein Patch erschienen...


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2006)

BigPoppa am 03.07.2006 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn der Leopold Bug?
> Also kann man doch das Spiel ohne größere Probleme mit dem offizielen 1.2 Patch spielen, oder?
> Naja, schon scheiße, wenn man ein Produkt kauft, welches fehlerhaft ist (und von Activision nicht mal mehr behoben werden)



es gab nen größeren bug, der sich leopoldbug nannte, weil man ich glaub aus nem haus "leopold museum" oder so was in der art rauskam und es DANN abstürzte. ansonsten ist das game AFAIK gut spielbar.


----------



## BigPoppa (3. Juli 2006)

Oh danke.
Mmmh ... hab gerade eben gelesen, dass man die Fanpatches (angeblich) ohne die englischen Textdateien installieren kann, wodurch man das Spiel wohl patchen kann, aber die deutsche Sprache in den Untertiteln beibehalten kann!


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Juli 2006)

BigPoppa am 03.07.2006 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh danke.
> Mmmh ... hab gerade eben gelesen, dass man die Fanpatches (angeblich) ohne die englischen Textdateien installieren kann, wodurch man das Spiel wohl patchen kann, aber die deutsche Sprache in den Untertiteln beibehalten kann!



Und wie funktioniert das


----------

